
Famous Failures - raju
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6hz_s2XIAU
======
wallflower
I have read hundreds if not thousands of News.YC comments - and this one about
failure (not famous but personal and real ) from a Chicago-based trader is my
favorite: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=121413>

"38 points by fiaz 121 days ago | link | parent

APOLOGIES for making this post so annoyingly long..."

------
tialys
I agree... without failing, your successes are unimportant. I'm only 18 now,
but one of the best, worst, and most humbling experiences was being let go
from a job that I thought would take me straight into the field I wanted to be
in. Needless to say, I've changed my mind.

------
huhtenberg
Far more practical version is:

    
    
      What doesn't break you makes you stronger.
    

I can't count the number of times this thought was the only thing got me
through otherwise unbearable stress.

~~~
swombat
s/break/kill/

~~~
asdflkj
That turns a true statement into a false statement.

~~~
swombat
Hardly. Things can break you and still make you stronger. Failure, by
definition, breaks you.

Both statements are false since they're obviously generalisations, but I
believe my version is less false.

